# Hey BHMs, do you like to get down?



## SanDiega (Dec 28, 2010)

On the dance floor? 

Because in my experience man big dudes don't appear to be as into dancing as I am in it bums me out


----------



## Paquito (Dec 28, 2010)

I like to get low, drop it like it's hot, and shake my jelly at every chance.


----------



## SanDiega (Dec 28, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I like to get low, drop it like it's hot, and shake my jelly at every chance.



Althought I am sure it would make me slip into a trance, I do not think I am ready for your jelly.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 28, 2010)

SanDiega said:


> Althought I am sure it would make me slip into a trance, I do not think I am ready for your jelly.



This is the exact reason I don't dance. Noone's ready.


----------



## SanDiega (Dec 28, 2010)

Maybe a better question would be: what is everyone's reason for not dancing.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 28, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> This is the exact reason I don't dance. Noone's ready.



Whoa now...I am sooo ready! Bring it on, All or nothing, Step it up and Stomp the yard all at the same time! 
Better get Flashdancing and Foot Loosing all while maintaining the Dirty Dancing and Being Served!


----------



## Tad (Dec 28, 2010)

Not a full-on BHM, but I do love to dance.... ever since I got over caring about whether or not I actually knew what I was doing


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 28, 2010)

I love dancing, I'm not very good but that don't stop me.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 28, 2010)

i only dance after 3 drinks, but good luck getting me to stop after that!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 28, 2010)

I got into a breakdance fight in '02 that landed me, a Nigerian Albino and the cast of The Wind in the Willows in jail for a week.

Understandably, I'm a bit wary of busting a groove these days.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I got into a breakdance fight in '02 that landed me, a Nigerian Albino and the cast of The Wind in the Willows in jail for a week.
> 
> Understandably, I'm a bit wary of busting a groove these days.



And breakdancing has been outlawed in wales ever since...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 28, 2010)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE when a BHM has the confidence to take the dance floor.


----------



## cakeboy (Dec 28, 2010)

I LOVE to get down. At this weight, however, it is often a bitch to get back up


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 28, 2010)

I havn't danced in forever, so I hesitantly say "Yes".


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 28, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I love dancing, I'm not very good but that don't stop me.



this is me in my room


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm pretty smooth for a big man. Being super limber seems to help.


----------



## luv_it_here (Dec 29, 2010)

See you on the dancefloor. 

(I DJ for a living - darn right I like to move!)


----------



## JayDanger (Jan 1, 2011)

Just cause a man is large, don't mean he can't have rythm. I guess being a musical guy, dancing, or at least "sorta dancing" has always come natural.

Three cheers for amazing rythm.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2011)

Last night I danced with two awesome hot BHMs neither of whom was self-conscious but that might have had something to do with liquid courage but I don't think so.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 1, 2011)

Would love to learn, but have never had a girl who was interested in dancing (well, anything beyond the basic prom-level type dances).


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 2, 2011)

I shook my goove thing last night at a hockey game and got on the jumbotron during one of those crowd shot things, so I must have at least been attention grabby, if not totally awesome.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 2, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> I shook my goove thing last night at a hockey game and got on the jumbotron during one of those crowd shot things, so I must have at least been attention grabby, if not totally awesome.



Totally Awesome I'm sure:bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 2, 2011)

Honestly, I usually only dance at weddings. I don't know if it'd the atmosphere or the alcohol. I'm not a big club goer so I'm never really there enough to dance.


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 2, 2011)

I can always be found on the dancefloor, in fact I often go out for the sole purpose of dancing.


----------



## Knish (Jan 5, 2011)

I like to dance if i'm are out with people at the club... i do like to have a few drinks before I start tho. Who cares if your bigger just get out there and have fun.


----------



## SanDiega (Jan 5, 2011)

Knish said:


> I like to dance if i'm are out with people at the club... i do like to have a few drinks before I start tho. Who cares if your bigger just get out there and have fun.



Awesome attitude


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 6, 2011)

If I'd been around then, I would have been a good dancer in 1948. Ballroom, orchestra, Tux. Fred and Ginger-- if Fred put on 10 stone and 6".


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 7, 2011)

I see there's a dancing game for the new Xbox Kinect motion system, and it even has some pretty good ratings.

Would love to dance, but have no partner. Tempted to investigate this avenue of Shakery.


----------



## Bearsy (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Goreki (Jan 7, 2011)

That's not making me think about dancing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 8, 2011)

Goreki said:


> That's not making me think about dancing.



Me either. There's no way the Flash could have gotten to that size. His heart beats WAY too fast.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 8, 2011)

I love dancing and I don't care who's watching.

Once I've had 5 or more drinks, I go nuts.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 8, 2011)

I know I posted this before somewhere else, but here's proof that I dance. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgCP7KBkwyE


----------



## Zowie (Jan 8, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know I posted this before somewhere else, but here's proof that I dance.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgCP7KBkwyE



You must be a load of fun at weddings. Do you do hen parties?


----------



## JulieD (Jul 4, 2011)

In honor of all of the recent necroposting...i thought this was perfect here. Seriously, the guy can get down!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 4, 2011)

I will put it this way....I've danced twice in my life, both times at my wedding. Once with my wife, of course...the other with my mother-in-law. There have been no requests for another dance in the ensuing 15 years.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 4, 2011)

i do dance after a few drinks and if I am in a crowd of people I know and trust.. I have worked in too many clubs as a bouncer so I watch everyone.. it sucks... I just need someone to teach me how to dance.. I can sing though..


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2011)

The sweetest dance I ever had was in a kitchen, in the dark, no music, just our heartbeats and me reaching for his hand and asking him to slow dance with me and he did.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 4, 2011)

I do the head nod and kinda move my shoulders to the rythm on dance type music,but nothing much more than that.But I will get close and polish belt buckles with the best of them on a good old fashioned Texas two-step.


----------



## Mordecai (Jul 4, 2011)

I like dancing and will cut a rug now and again.


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 5, 2011)

Although, you posted this mainly to BHM's, I think you mostly just want to know if BHM's dance. I have the good fortune of being near not one but two size-acceptance clubs and if my experience is anything to go by, they certainly do. 

Dancing with a BHM a couple of weeks ago, I think I might just be converted to a BHM-ONLY status from now on. 

But, getting back to your question, not only do they dance, but some of them dance well. This one dude was actually better than I was. MUCH. I was actually offended by it somewhat. 

Sometimes I'll just be there for a while watching people dance. Generally speaking, the movements seemed more emphasized in all the right ways. 

God! Oh, god, oh, frickity GOD! *cries just thinkin' 'bout it!* 




Sasquatch! said:


> I got into a breakdance fight in '02 that landed me, a Nigerian Albino and the cast of The Wind in the Willows in jail for a week.
> 
> Understandably, I'm a bit wary of busting a groove these days.



Please let this be a true story?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 5, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> Please let this be a true story?



Ok, I exagerrated a little....they could only really keep us 72 hours.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Jul 5, 2011)

I wobble like an Egyptian.


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ok, I exagerrated a little....they could only really keep us 72 hours.



That was the EXACT part I was going to question, but I thought maybe I was just over-thinking it and it was an issue of bail or something. 



ClockworkOrange said:


> I wobble like an Egyptian.



It counts! It counts! It all counts!


----------



## Oceanbreeze (Jul 5, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE when a BHM has the confidence to take the dance floor.



I totally agree!:wubu:


----------



## biglynch (Jul 5, 2011)

hell i'm the dance commander after a few beers


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 6, 2011)

My gal and I like to swing dance to live music. We are both totally retro, so it fits our style. The physics of the situation are interesting. Since I have 200 pounds more mass than she does, I have to be careful on the spins and twirls to avoid wrenching her arms or sending her into a suborbital trajectory!


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 12, 2011)

I would say that I don't really dance, but that's only when I'm sober. When I'm getting a bit tipsy I kind of stay in the "shuffle side to side" mode. When I'm drunk I'm kind of all over the place. Like if you've seen how the Doctor dances in the wedding scene of last seasons finale. That's me.

I've even tried to dance sober, and I just awkwardly stand there. I don't really get it...


----------



## Broadside (Jul 12, 2011)

Last time I was in New Orleans I RAN the dance floor at one club. I was asking everyone to dance. Solo women, groups of women, one bridal group.

In fact, here's a picture from a little over a year ago of me cuttin' a rug with a soon-to-be married bride.






And just for fun, at the bar down the street "The Funky Pirate", there's a singer named "Big Al Carlson". I'll let you guess which one he is in the picture. :happy:


----------

